# Buggy Crop Tool



## Glenn NK (Sep 10, 2012)

This is not a consistent problem, but happens often enough to be very annoying.

While working on several images in Develop, one or more of which have been cropped:

Apply the crop tool overlay using R, then turn it off.

Switch to another image, and the crop tool overlay comes on (only if this image has been cropped).

Turn it off.

Switch back and forth between several images, and sometimes the crop tool overlay comes on, but not always.

Running 4.1

Glenn


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes it does that with me sometimes. No biggy I just press R to toggle.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2012)

It would be worth reporting that on the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## CrLucch (Sep 12, 2012)

Happens to me too.


----------



## Glenn NK (Sep 13, 2012)

So I'm not the only one?  A relief.

Last night it didn't occur as regularly as it has during previous sessions.

Another - possibly related bug - is when using the alt key to select a second image so as to synchronize its setting to a first image, sometimes I cannot select the second one.  Maybe I'm missing something?

Oh well, we're only on 4.2 - a few to go.

Glenn


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 13, 2012)

Glenn....it's the Ctrl key that allows you to multi-select individual images, not the Alt key.


----------



## Glenn NK (Sep 13, 2012)

TNG said:


> Glenn....it's the Ctrl key that allows you to multi-select individual images, not the Alt key.



Yes, you are right - I used the wrong word.  The CTRL key wasn't working - is now.  I'm still baffled though.  What issues did LR4.1 address - I'm using 4.1 because I heard a few complaints on another forum.


----------

